# Suspenders?



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

About 30 years ago when I was at the peak of my cycling ability, at 16, I remember using suspenders to keep my tights from drooping in the back. It seems now I'm having the same problem with the various baggy style MTB shorts I wear. It's because I'm fatter, I know. So I just ordered a set of suspenders to hopefully remedy this problem. Just wondering if anybody else out there is using suspenders on their shorts, and how it's working out for you.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

A lot of us use these: Men's Cycling Bib Shorts even on the trail.

Here's a thread, too: http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/mtb-specific-bib-shorts-786955.html


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Bibs are more of a road thing, and they're expensive. The suspenders I ordered are $20 and that includes shipping. They should do the trick.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

83stumpjumper said:


> Bibs are more of a road thing, and they're expensive. The suspenders I ordered are $20 and that includes shipping. They should do the trick.


Bib shorts are no more or less expensive than other good cycling shorts. They add about $10 to a pair of cycling shorts without.

I was thinking you could wear the bib shorts under whatever regular athletic shorts you wanted to or just ride in them by themselves (a whole other well tread topic  ).


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The baggy style padded shorts I wear are in the $50-$60 range. The bibs on the site you had were in the range of $100 to nearly $300. While I have no doubt they are comfortable and will do the job, too expensive for the amount of riding I do. I also prefer the more durable baggy shorts in the event of a crash.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I wear suspenders with most of my baggy shorts. Been wearing them for that reason (keeping the baggy shorts from 'sagging') for close to ten years. They work great.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Jeff. That's what I was hoping to hear from someone who uses them. Looking forward to mine arriving and trying them out.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

Im fat and I dont use suspenders..I just use longer shirts (mx shirts)..that seems to keep the plumbers crack from showing.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I use suspenders cause I bought my shorts a little too big in the waist, but I think they work even better now since I can cinch them up to exactly where I want them, and they stay there. I got my suspenders for $10 at Wal-mart.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

83stumpjumper said:


> ...The bibs on the site you had were in the range of $100 to nearly $300. ....


Um... one example. REI, Voler, Backcountry.com closeouts, etc. Lots of options for $60 shorts. I'm sure plenty of people on this website spend $100+ on shorts.

Also - there are more expensive baggies out there that might fit you better. Spend $80 and see what you get, especially on closeout.

Do agree with you about durability of baggies.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Got my suspenders last week, and rode with them for the first time today. Loved them! Comfortable, and kept my shorts in position at all times. I paid $15 for the sport suspenders I bought, plastic clips rather than metal, no concerns of rusting that way. They really do the job. I highly recommend them as an inexpensive fix for anyone who's shorts start to creep down on them while they ride. 100% satisfied!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

83stumpjumper said:


> Got my suspenders last week, and rode with them for the first time today. Loved them! Comfortable, and kept my shorts in position at all times. I paid $15 for the sport suspenders I bought, plastic clips rather than metal, no concerns of rusting that way. They really do the job. I highly recommend them as an inexpensive fix for anyone who's shorts start to creep down on them while they ride. 100% satisfied!


So where/what did you get? Interesting concept!


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

I got them on Amazon.com, they are called Chums suspenders. They are made for sport activities. Total price was just under $20 and that includes shipping. It totally solves the problem of shorts creeping down on you. I'm sure they'll be good for road riding too. All I wear are baggy shorts, so these can be used with all of them.


----------

